
Improve your touch typing - r2b2
http://www.keybr.com/#!game
======
kainsavage
Biggest annoyance with this software - backspace is, apparently, something
that I alone exercise. If you type an incorrect letter, it simply doesn't
advance the cursor rather than advancing the cursor and marking the letter as
incorrect. Since I am already a pretty good touch-typist, I routinely KNOW I
have hit an incorrect key, hit backspace, and correct it and progress with the
word.

However, very often I will do something like spelling "icnorrect" from
feeling, then hitting backspace exactly eight times and re-type "ncorrect"...
which is simply not supported by this software.

~~~
mixedmath
This reminds me of a problem I face. I write documents in LaTeX all the time,
and my preferred text editor is vim. In vim, CTRL-W will remove the last word
in insert mode. This has become second nature to me, since I frequently find
it faster to retype a whole word than to perform the correct number of
backspaces to correct a typo midway.

What this really means is that I close browser windows with great frequency
whenever I'm typing something and make a typo, and hit CTRL-W.

~~~
jamestomasino
Or accidentally clearing a web form that you painstakingly filled out because
of ESC muscle memory. :(

~~~
scrollaway
The Lazarus Form Recovery addon, recommended by a dead comment below, looks
really good - compatible with both Firefox and Chrome.

------
nathanb
My complaint is that it will often give you words that are _nearly_ English
words (but not actually). If you really want to type quickly, you will sort of
type one word at a time rather than one letter at a time (time yourself typing
an English phrase rather than words composed of random letters). I kept
getting errors because I would type the words my fingers thought was coming,
not the actual non-word I was supposed to type.

~~~
300bps
I type 142 WPM on average. I think the lack of real English words is a
structural flaw of this application.

To get really fast typing speed, you need to develop muscle memory for words
not just letters. For example, when I type the word "complete" I don't think
"c", "o", "m", etc. I literally just bolt out the word complete without even
thinking about it. I don't believe there is any other way to be able to type
more than 2 words per second.

This might be useful to get you to a certain level of moderate proficiency but
I believe it will hurt you at higher levels.

~~~
Jemmeh
I thoroughly agree. I type 115WPM and one letter at a time knocked me down to
80WPM on my first go through. Bleck!

------
ggreer
Using this tutor was an incredibly frustrating experience for me. I blazed
through all the letters until Q. After five minutes of typing "squall" and
"qual", my left hand hurt and I gave up.

Also, correcting doesn't seem to work like any typing tutor or text editor I
know of. Every time I hit backspace and typed the correct letter, it said I
typed the wrong letter. Apparently, backspace acts like some weird double-
backspace. You have to retype the letter _before_ the mistyped one as well.

~~~
jimminy
I had the same issue, regarding the Q section.

Part of the issue was that Z comes right before that and was filled with one-
sided words like 'dazed'(5/5 left-handed strokes) and 'sized'(4/5 LHS's).

And then you qet to Q and you're now forcing yourself to go in the opposite
direction with a fatigued hand.

------
pkamb
Their finger diagram makes the same mistake that most do: outward slanting
finger columns of Q-A-Z, W-S-X, E-D-C, R-F-V, T-G-B.

[http://i.imgur.com/9X0nFgv.png](http://i.imgur.com/9X0nFgv.png)

The Q-A-Z finger layout requires extremely un-ergonomic compromises: a bent
left wrist and/or using side-to-side finger movements rather than "curls".

A simple switch to using the columns Q-A-Shift, W-S-Z, E-D-X, etc. puts your
left hand and fingers into a far more comfortable position. Neutral inward-
slanted wrists and naturally curling fingers. I suppose E-S-Z might be even
better.

I'm very surprised that the "standard" Q-A-Z finger placement for the left
hand is still taught. There is a far more comfortable alternative available on
any hardware keyboard. I'm curious if there are any other W-S-Zers who type
the same way I do.

~~~
simias
Heh, I'm glad I read your comment. I'm in the same boat as yours, when I
learned touchtyping I wound the outward slant extremely uncomfortable on
regular keyboards (it works better on "matrix" keyboards though). I naturally
ended up using the finger placement you describe.

~~~
pkamb
Yeah, that's what I find so funny about "column" keyboards such as:

[http://www.typematrix.com/](http://www.typematrix.com/)
[http://www.keyboard.io/](http://www.keyboard.io/)

Standard keyboards already _have_ pretty good columns when you use a neutral
slanted hand position. The right side especially, and the left isn't bad as
long as you use the W-S-Z offset bottom row.

------
mangeletti
On this webpage, in order to correct an incorrectly typed letter, you have to
press backspace, type the previous letter again, then type the correct letter
you meant to type before pressing backspace. This completely breaks the normal
flow of typing. In order to acclimate to this, you will need to learn how to
type incorrectly...

~~~
littleajax
Go to settings > miscellaneous > and uncheck 'Stop cursor on error' That'll
fix the issue and let you type properly.

~~~
xrjn
I have to agree with bballard, this is incredibly frustrating, and had I not
have read your comments I would have abandoned the site. Please make this the
default - many people are used to typing this way.

------
mightybyte
This is looking nice, but I am frustrated because I have yet to see what I
think is a properly designed set of introductory exercises. IMO there are two
big issues for people learning to touch type: learning where the keys are and
developing the motor coordination to move the fingers from the home row to the
non-home-row keys and back again. Every typing program I've seen seems to
focus on the former and not the later.

This site teaches the letters "eaint" first. I think it's better to introduce
the home row first. Don't worry that you can't type much English with the home
row (unless you're using another layout like dvorak). Just get them good with
different combinations of "asdfjkl;". Then once you have that, you introduce
new keys by having them practice the jump from the correct home row key typed
with the same finger to the new key and back. Let's say we're introducing 'e'
next. The exercise would be something like this:

ded ede dde eed eded dede deeded edded ...

This gets them familiar with precisely the right motor recruitment pattern.
The point of this exercise isn't to achieve the absolute maximum speed. It is
to exercise the movement pattern of moving a certain finger from the home row
to the key and back. Obviously you need to make sure they're keeping their
hands on the home row and not typing d and e with two different fingers to go
faster on this particular exercise. But that shouldn't be hard to do in your
instructions. You can start to dissuade this in your next exercises by
bringing in the home row letters typed with the adjacent fingers.

fesd sefd sdfesd fdsefd ...

I think this kind of exercise pattern should be used to introduce _all_ the
keys. Once the student has established these motor patterns in the process of
learning where each key is, then you can go on to English text. Of course you
can put English into these exercises when possible, but not to the detriment
of the main point which is motor movement patterns.

If you already know how to touch-type and are learning a new keyboard layout,
then obviously you already know the motor recruitment patterns and the
approach used by this web app is great.

~~~
jerf
"Don't worry that you can't type much English with the home row (unless you're
using another layout like dvorak)"

This is, in all seriousness, my recommendation for learning to touch type:

Step 1: Switch your layout to Dvorak (or any other sensible layout).

Step 2: Learn to use it.

There's no step 3. Touch typing is _only_ hard because QWERTY is a terrible
and stupid layout that encourages you to wander from the home row because too
many common keys aren't on the home row.

If you solve that problem directly, there's no "learn to 'actually' touch
type" step. In any sensible layout (of which Dvorak is merely one of many,
really), you don't have to _force_ yourself to touch type... it's just what
your fingers will do on their own.

If your goal is to learn to type correctly, based on what I see of people
fighting for years, I seriously think that "Learn Dvorak" is a faster, more
effective way to get there than "Learn QWERTY + spend the rest of your life
trying to force your brain to do something it quite rationally does not
believe is optimal".

People can get emotional about this, so bear in mind whether or not QWERTY is
the only "practical" layout to learn because it's the only pervasive one is
separate from the question of whether it encourages your hands to wander from
the home row. (Which is all-but-proved by the very fact we're having this
discussion.)

I am also extremely aware of the expense of learning Dvorak or another layout,
having done it myself. I _still_ say it's easier that trying to force QWERTY
touch typing, _if_ you want to learn to touch type at all. If you're happy
with wandering QWERTY syndrome... and I really have no great arguments about
why that's bad... then carry on.

~~~
LanceH
Step 3 is rebinding keys in nearly every program, especially those which are
coordinated to be used with a left hand on the keyboard and right on the
mouse.

~~~
Cushman
This really shouldn't be downvoted, it's basically the only thing keeping
folks from switching. Talking as someone with a super-custom Dvorak vim
layout, here-- you'll run into software that just won't work without switching
to US.

In practice, the combined strategy of Dvorak+QWERTY command keys, application-
specific layout settings, and a rarely-used keybind to swap manually makes
this manageable on a day-to-day basis, but it's definitely not ideal. Blame
the dumb legacy technology driving keyboards, if you're mad.

~~~
Symbiote
I've been using Dvorak for over 10 years. The only 'shortcut' I have is a
couple of shell aliases: alias h=ls alias hh=ls -l

I prefer Emacs to Vim though, perhaps that's less affected since shortcut keys
are influenced by meaning rather than position? (e.g., Ctrl+N, P, F, B for
moving nextline, previousline, forward, backward).

~~~
Tyr42
Vim's the worst for this, since it has a mix of the two. hjkl is positional,
but then iasdftweruvnp are all memonics, and I'd want to move those. (Insert,
After, Substitute, Delete, Forwards, unTill, Word, End, Replace, Undo, Visual,
Next, Paste).

Actually, I guess most of the keystrokes are placed by meaning, not position.

~~~
mightybyte
If you're stuck no the cursor movement keys being on the home row, then it's
tough. My solution was to do no remapping and just learn the new locations for
hjkl. It actually ends up being not that bad. In dvorak j and k are right next
to each other in the left hand and work very similarly to how they work in
qwerty. Also, h and l are typed with the index and pinky of the right hand
respectively giving a pretty nice left/right mental picture. So I don't think
it's bad at all. I also don't use hjkl all that much, preferring bigger
movements like w/b, f/F, H/L, {/}, C-d/C-u, C-f/C-b, etc.

Switching back to qwerty in vim is pretty rough for me though. Enough of the
mnemonics that I use on a regular basis get translated to muscle memory in my
head that it's tough. I used to be able to switch back and forth easily when I
was at a job that had me on qwerty keyboards regularly. But now that I'm not
I've lost a lot of it.

------
ElijahLynn
Wish there was an option to pay to remove ads. I have adblock on and I get an
nag ad saying "View ad. Be upset. Keep us running. You may not like this ad,
but it supports the developer and keeps this site free." which is fine but
please offer me the ability to pay to remove them.

Nothing is more distracting when trying to learn touch typing than ads
flashing all around.

I initially learned on TypingWeb.com (I think that is right) and keybr.com
beats it in many ways. The extra book marklet to turn any web page into a
lesson is the 1st, the 2nd is the ability to upload your own text.

A 3rd I would like is to give the URL of a Github repo and select a tag then
you would be able to type every single file of the repo. It would keep track
of your progress for that tag. You could even compete with others for typing
say the entire Drupal 7.32 release etc.

I had bought a domain of doing something like this a while ago but only
becuase nobody else had done it. keybr.com seems like it has what it takes to
do this and I am going to just see if I can get the owner/maintainer to do it
instead!

~~~
frankacter
If you are using AdBlock you can use the element hider helper to hide the div
for you.

[https://adblockplus.org/en/elemhidehelper#installation](https://adblockplus.org/en/elemhidehelper#installation)

~~~
ElijahLynn
Yeah, I could do that but I do want to help support the site. We have an open
discussion about charging a subscription as an alternative.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/keybr/PsYcvOkJyWE](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/keybr/PsYcvOkJyWE)

------
dkhenry
I have been using keybr.com since I ordered my Ergodox and its been awesome, I
have even made the top ten a few times. My typing speed have gone from 40wpm
to 110wpm and you really notice it when programming or emailing or IM's with
coworkers. The next step is to fire it up while having a conversation and try
to maintain good typing form while talking to someone.

Doing that slows me down to a snail's pace, but its also something I find
myself doing all the time as I work out code with others.

~~~
Glyptodon
I literally can not speak while typing. :/ I'd be pretty happy even if I could
do so slowly. Apparently it can be somewhat funny because it's so hard-coded
I'm not always conscious of it.

~~~
mightybyte
Feynman noticed things similar to this. It's shows a really interesting
picture of how different people think things differently. He discusses it
here.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj4y0EUlU-Y&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj4y0EUlU-Y&feature=youtu.be&t=143)

------
DrPhish
Best way to learn to touch type:

1) Buy a sliding under desk keyboard tray

2) Leave it under the desk while you type. Don't slide it out

3) a few weeks/months of pain

4) perfect touch typing

You will be shocked how often you were unconsciously looking down at the
keyboard as you typed

~~~
clebio
Or a blank keyboard (e.g. Das Keyboard). That was why I bought it, and is what
eventually helped me stop peeking at the keyboard.

~~~
MichaelGG
If only das shipped a keyboard with an ergo layout. Gimme an MS Ergo 4000 or
Sculpt with Cherry MX switches and I'll give you $300.

~~~
coldpie
[http://keyboard.io](http://keyboard.io) are doing some interesting things. If
you're in the US, they're doing a cross-country tour soon.

------
rmxt
This is a real throwback to many days spent "playing" Mavis Beacon in computer
class. It's interesting to see the breakdown in speed on a per key basis: it
really makes you conscious of the keys between your hands when you are in the
home row. However, no matter what happens I still have brain farts when trying
to type out nonsensical words, or words that are close to real words but still
nonsense. I got really locked up on "ohioh" (not "onion") and the speed scores
reflected that.

~~~
briantmaurer
I agree, it took me a while to get somewhat used to fake words.

Conveniently, in the settings there is a way to set a source. Recently I have
been using articles (via url) as the source ~2 times a week. This has helped
me improve speed and accuracy (there were a handful of real words which I
consistently mis-typed) without fake word headaches!

~~~
JoshTriplett
Would be nice if the site defaulted to a source that tended to provide real
words rather than artificial ones (or real but obscure ones).

------
neovive
For programming practice, I've used typing.io (it was announced on HN a few
years ago [1]). I'm especially error-prone on the right-pinky keys, which are
critical when coding (enter, semi-colon, forward- and back-slash). Typing.io
tends to work more of these keys in the code keys.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4419030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4419030)

~~~
dkhenry
I started with keybr.com just to learn touch typing, however I quickly found
that you can upload your own words, I got my hands on some source code and I
was off to the races.

------
briantmaurer
I have used Keybr for only a few hours and have already seen a big improvement
in my wpm (compared to other touch typing resources I have tried).

The key feature is that it targets your weak keys and key combinations and
forces you to practice those repeatedly.

------
jff
Interesting, Twiddler uses this technology to teach you how to type on their
chording keyboard:
[http://twiddler.tekgear.com/tutor/twiddler.html](http://twiddler.tekgear.com/tutor/twiddler.html)

------
gepoch
I would love to see this support numbers and symbols, as well. I have a
sneaking suspicion that would play very nicely with the developer crowd.

I wonder if they just don't fit as well into their pseudoword generation
scheme. There's an option to enable punctuation, but nothing for symbols or
numbers. Not going after the full keyboard seems like a missed opportunity.

~~~
infogulch
Yes! I've been able to touch type normal text for years now, but symbols and
numbers have always been an exception. Which can be especially painful with
all the symbol-heavy languages. Braces, brackets, and parenthesis especially.

------
angersock
Interesting thing that I've noticed--not all programmers are touch-typists,
but almost all serious gamers _are_.

~~~
Raphmedia
Yes!

And my method of touch typing shows that. My left pinky is ready for the
special keys, unused for much of the typing, usually curled toward ctrl. My
left hand resting position is on ASD, ready to press W at any time. My left
thumb will always be resting on spacebar.

~~~
eterm
Actually this tutor made me realise that I use my index fingers for ~90% of
the keys, middle finger for the rest of the alphabetic keys and don't use my
ring fingers at all when I type "naturally".

I find the proscribed touch-typing method of using all the fingers I found
painful after a few minutes.

~~~
ionised
I found the same.

------
emrekzd
Thanks for building this web application. I think these should be improved for
a more effective teaching experience:

1) The app should offer guidance on which finger should be used to reach each
key. Initially learners are more open to developing wrong habits and using
particular fingers (they feel more comfortable with) to reach keys.

2) There should be a better flow for communicating progress. What is my
overall progress? Am I assessed for all the keys? what are my strengths /
weaknesses? what should I work on? etc.

3) I think there should be a language support. Typing words in a language
become automatic as you do them more often, for example the stop words that
come up very often in English are usually typed really fast by people, because
they have memorized the sequence by having typed them thousands of times.

------
texan
I would like to see an option to type in languages other that read from right
to left. My English typing is alright but when I have to deal with foreign
characters, Arabic or Hebrew, it really slows me down.

Is that a possibility, or would the algorithms and systems in place not work
with those languages?

------
ukoki
On the off-chance anyone wants to do this with Victorian erotic fiction, I
made a similar game a couple of weeks ago:

[http://gentletouch.peterellisjones.com/](http://gentletouch.peterellisjones.com/)

------
Kiro
I know touch typing. My problem is correct fingering. I type fast but mainly
use my index and middle fingers. How can I improve this?

~~~
jedberg
Get a split keyboard. I had the same problem until I switched to a Microsoft
split keyboard. It forced me real quick to learn to type with the right
fingers, because the wrong fingers don't reach correctly.

------
Glyptodon
Two things: for some reason when it first focused on the letter 'Q' it made my
hand sore (my speed also fell a lot). Not sure if there's something
ergonomically problematic with the early 'Q' words or it's just me or what.

The other thing I wonder is if that style of word display like speed readers
use where each word shows up by itself in the middle might be more effective.
There were definitely times that I felt like my line scanning was delaying
somehow.

~~~
fl0wenol
It uses a lot of words with 'q' and 's' it seems when it introduces it, and
these are typed with your pinky and ring fingers, which are the weakest
fingers on what is probably your non-dominant hand.

------
davidrusu
This might be of interest to people here: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/type-the-web/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/type-the-web/)

I built this addon for people who want to improve their typing while reading
the websites they usually do.

It lets you select some text (like the inspect element selector) and do a
typing test starting at that point on the page.

~~~
sozforex
Awesome, thanks!

------
6d0debc071
It's an interesting approach, and I feel like it's onto something with the
algorithm. Bit like the flashcard programs in that regard.

It might be worth generating words in a natural language structure. I don't
know about others but I tend to read a little ahead of what I'm typing. Pick
up the words rather than the letters. When the words are fairly rare, (lots of
these words are, at least for me,) and don't seem to follow a linguistic
structure, this reduces to reading letter by letter fairly quickly and then
searching the string for the next letter.

Like, normally my brain would be going 'This is a thing and my fingers are
just filling in in the background. They're not suffering from my conscious
attention.'

And at the moment it's going 'o-r-g-o-t' ... 'e-u-g-e' ... 'g-e-r'

------
hydandata
I learned to touch type using this website. Now I am learning Colemak there as
well. There is also a setting for Dvorak and ability to enable punctuation and
other characters.

I find it really good for practice. The not-quite-correctly-spelled words
actually force me out of comfort zone and that is exactly what I need for
practice.

Since English is not my native language I also use Type Racer but find that
Keybr forces me to focus on typing _correctly_ and fast better than other
websites by giving me a typing score along with the speed measurement.

The statistics and the dark theme are also really nice features since I use
this for hours.

------
carsongross
Awesome service!

Pair with Das Keyboard for ultimate in masochistic fun:

[http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4C-ultimate/](http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4C-ultimate/)

~~~
lfowles
This would work pretty well for learning an alternative/chorded keyboard
especially. (Although the graphic would be wrong _shrug_ but that's true of
almost all typing tutors)

[http://www.alphagrips.com/](http://www.alphagrips.com/)

~~~
angersock
dose action shots tho

------
mstechfreak22
Try [http://www.typingstudy.com](http://www.typingstudy.com) to improve your
touch typing. it was very useful for me when I started using colemak and
dvorak

------
greggyb
Why do all typing programs force you to type in line with the text you are
copying? Either one mistake propagates and you can ruin an entire line by
double typing some letter or the thing blocks until you hit the correct one.

Why is there not just a sample text and a simple text box that you type the
entire sample into? Then your product can be diffed against the source and an
accuracy rating calculated? This actually matches the normal typing
experience.

------
arfar
I keep getting:

"Cannot read records from database Because: A mutation operation was attempted
on a database that did not allow mutations."

and nothing loads past that.

Firefox 38.0.1 on Windows 7

~~~
wz1000
Same with Firefox 37.0.2 on Arch Linux

------
fl0wenol
Using this tool made me realize something; I don't move my fingers from the
home row in a traditional way anymore. Depending on the words I'm typing in
typical English text, I have a tendency to use different fingers (and even
different hands) for letters towards the center of the keyboard; whatever is
easiest/fastest for the words.

Did anyone else notice this going through the automated ramp up?

~~~
karmakaze
This is something I've noticed even before this tutor. Sometimes with the
central letters and also with punctuation/digits. Probably has something to
with coding before learning to type--higher use of symbols.

I've also noticed that I have varying shift key usage. Sometimes using the
same hand as the shifted key. What I'd like to know is if I would be a better
typist with more consistent patterns.

------
eterm
I like the way it builds up through the sequence of most common to least
common (in English) letters ETAOIN... instead of focusing just on "home row"
keys like Mavis Beacon used to, which I always found artificially hard because
it meant lots of side-ways combinations.

Both of course have their limitations in terms of appropriate words or chunks
however.

------
johnong
When I was in high school, my sister was learning to type because of a
secretarial course she was taking. And there is a lesson to type "the quick
brown fox jumps over the lazy dog". This string will cover the A to Z. Do this
thousand of times and I assure you, your typing will greatly improve, don't
need no software!

------
ionised
Apparently I'm useless at touch typing.

I can barely break 15 words per minute on this thing without making mistakes
after 30 minutes versus 86 wpm using my normal style, which involves me using
my index and middle fingers and occasionally looking at the keyboard.

Shame, as I wouldn;t mind actually learning to touch type properly considering
I'm a dev.

------
sriram_sun
Also try GNU Typist
[http://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/](http://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/).
I learned to touch type using this software around 2000. It was really good.
Haven't had to look at the keyboard after that.

------
liquidcool
This game was posted back to HN some time ago; I find it a lot more fun, if
not as instructive.

[http://phoboslab.org/ztype/](http://phoboslab.org/ztype/)

~~~
kentt
Oh, that was fun. Thanks for the link.

------
mrzool
Great analytics and interesting approach overall--what's the deal with that
9px font-size everywhere though?

I might learn how to touch-type but I'm afraid I'll lose my eyesight in the
process.

------
tentorange
Is anyone having problems with their ö,ä,ü's, too? I cannot configure my
keyboard in any fashion to recognize my german special characters. Is there a
wy to fix this?

~~~
ancis
I have the same problem (keyboard layout: German/Germany):

ö is mapped to ü

ä is correct

ü is mapped to ß

ß is mapped to -

^ is mapped to ö

# is mapped to <

~~~
tentorange
Different problem, actually. These letters are not even 'calibrated' in the
application. I tried contacting the developer but got no response.

------
ArturT
Is anyone use Vim without touch typing? I learned touch typing with typing.com
course and the main reason was that I wanted to use Vim more efficient.

~~~
LanceH
I hate Vi because of touch typing. hjkl for the movement keys is one off from
the home row jkl; for one. Second, if I've turned off the system bell and I'm
touch typing but somehow I'm in command mode, I'll look back at a completely
destroyed buffer.

Touch typing is as much about not looking at the output as it is not looking
at the keyboard.

------
abecedarius
The graphs it can show you are good, but don't tell you about your accuracy,
which is probably my biggest problem with my own typing.

------
songzme
It would be phenomenal to be able to change the keyboard... This tool would
make learning dvorak a whole lot easier.

~~~
mstechfreak22
You can learn dvorak by using
[http://www.typingstudy.com](http://www.typingstudy.com) ;) helped me a lot

------
ninjakeyboard
HOW DOES IT KNOW I'M USING COLEMAK!

------
darkstar999
Pretty cool how I can emulate a different layout! Maybe I will finally convert
to Dvorak one of these days.

------
codezero
Very neat tool. I especially like the analytics, and the heatmap of my
hit/miss ratio :)

------
AustinG08
I would love it if the multiplayer would eventually pair you with faster
typers.

------
egonschiele
Used it for 20 minutes and bookmarked so I can use it more. Great tool!

------
aliakhtar
Does touch typing make a difference in terms of comfort / less stress on
fingers / being better for you?

------
mitul_45
It lost me when I saw those infinite number of bubbles for tutorial!

------
Aoyagi
I'll make do with physical keyboard, thanks.

~~~
CrystalGamma
You do know that the term "touch typing" predates the invention of the
touchscreen by decades?

~~~
Aoyagi
Whoops, my bad. Apologies.

In my defence, the site didn't load at first.

I'll be in the corner.

------
dsego
typingclub.com is much better.

------
mikerichards
I don't consider you a touch-typist unless you're doing modal typing...as a
programmer.

